# What can I do with a Blackberry Playbook?



## TheDylPickle

I really want my playbook to run a few of my favorite games, but because of the so outdated android player it has, I can't even run some of the oldest games I have (not even mentioning the newer ones).

Also, due to its insanely secure boot manager (I don't even know how to get in there), and the fact that the apps in the play store are either utterly useless/boring due to it being not updated or taken out of the blackberry store, I can't really come up with ideas on what to use this for (other than an electronic picture frame, which I really don't want to see right now.)

Besides, this thing doesn't even run Android! I can't use this to help me develop my android app projects!
Is there anyone that knows what to do with this playbook (other than to trash it or turn it into a picture frame)? I would really appreciate if it is possible to have a bit more functionality with a decent tablet with horrible software.


----------



## OverTallman

How about turning it into...

A jukebox?
An enlarged iPod?
A portable video player?
An E-reader?
A web browser?
And some "interesting" uses of PlayBook: https://www.infragistics.com/commun...aybook-now-that-bb10-update-is-cancelled.aspx

But yeah besides these and digital photo frame you're pretty much SOL. No BB10 update and RIM refusing to allow custom Android ROMs are the biggest downfalls of this rather special tablet, and its hardware isn't even bad at all.

I have the other similarly orphaned tablet released in the same year (i.e. HP TouchPad) but unlike the doomed PlayBook, when it was killed off HP was like, "Hey I'm writing off this POS but imma open the source code so do as you wish." Now it has a myriad of Android ROMs from Gingerbread to Nougat... yep it has not one but two working Nougat ROMs!


----------



## TheDylPickle

OverTallman said:


> How about turning it into...
> I have the other similarly orphaned tablet released in the same year (i.e. HP TouchPad) but unlike the doomed PlayBook, when it was killed off HP was like, "Hey I'm writing off this POS but imma open the source code so do as you wish." Now it has a myriad of Android ROMs from Gingerbread to Nougat... yep it has not one but two working Nougat ROMs!


Yeah, I heard about the HP Touchpad. If only RIM would be kind enough to do the same.


OverTallman said:


> How about turning it into...
> 
> A jukebox?
> An enlarged iPod?
> A portable video player?
> An E-reader?
> A web browser?
> And some "interesting" uses of PlayBook: https://www.infragistics.com/commun...aybook-now-that-bb10-update-is-cancelled.aspx


A jukebox? It would be a good idea but my laptop/phone could do so much better right now.
An enlarged iPod? It would be fine, but again, I could use my phone for that.
A portable video player? Maybe, but they often load very slowly and tend to lag and crash once in a while. I appreciate the big screen though, something my phone doesn't have.
An E-reader? Maybe, but I don't buy e-books.
A web browser? It's waayyy too slow IMO.

Thanks for the ideas though.


----------

